# Making & Keping your birds Tame !!!



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If you want tame pigeons,pigeons that do not fear you...I`m going to help you on how to accomplish this here...First off,the pigeons do not fear YOU...They fear your HANDS !!! As a tiny animal,they have the God given instinct that hands can do them harm..And they are totally RIGHT !!! It`s up to you to prove that instinct wrong...First off,I`ll start when your birds are in their egg,in a nestbowl,being kepted warm by their parents...I have homing pigeons..My nest boxes on my flying team are 14 inches high,16 inches deep,and 24 inches accross...If you have small type fancy pigeons,you could have a nest box this size or even a little smaller...But it`s allways better to have a little extra room..Why,because when the two 20 day old babies from the first nest are out of the bowl,it gets a little cramped with 4 birds and a nest bowl in a tiny box...Now, the babies you have are 7 to 9 days old,and your going to band them..Use vasiline to put on their foot,so the band will go on easy without hurting the babies...Remember what I said above..They fear your HANDS !!! Why,probally because the first time you picked them up,YOU PROBALLY HURT THEM putting the band on..If you don`t think they remember that,you are kidding yourself...Now that you have banded your next champions,scrape and clean their nest box 2 times per day...Clean the boxes with your normal kind of speed...Do not wizz threw the act..In every box,once the babies are banded,allways give EACH one a gentle rub on its breast..NOT THIER HEAD !! They don`t like the HANDS above their head where they CANNOT see what you are doing...Talk to them in a SWEET sounding voice..If your a woman,they will love your voice...If you have a really gravel voice,try to sound something like you WIFE talks to you when she needs MONEY !!! Get It ??? hahahaha!!! Please also have a feed cup in each nestbox...They babies watch the parents eat,and they will learn to eat alot faster,when they are walking around the nestbox when they get pushed out,because the 2nd round of eggs are coming soon...I have allways used a very old Planters peanut can to feed my birds with...When I put a little feed in each cup,I shake the can a little,to make them get used to the sound of "Feeding Time"..This also helps to get them ready to come into the loft,when you want them to,by the feed call..Another big help is Spanish Peanuts !!! RAW !! #1 Grade for Humans is the only way to go with this food...Do not skimp on the quality of this...These nuts are small in size,and once they get the taste of them,they will kill for them !!! Put some in the feed cups..The parents will feed them to the babies...And the babies will when old enough try to eat them on their own in the nestbox...I buy the nuts in a 25lb bag...Beleive me,I eat them to..Their great !!! My birds get real mad when they see me eat them,and they are not getting any..I sit there and laugh my head off on how many are trying to get on my lap,so I can feed them a few nuts...That`s the last part of this adventure..You have to get a LITTLE empty can of something..I use a old Tuna Fish can that my wife was going to throw away...It`s gold in color with all writing on it with various colors...It`s a 4oz can...So get something 4 ox or so,bright in color...This is NOW your PEANUT can..And this can is only used to feed PEANUTS to your babies and old birds...It is not used for anything else..My Old birds out flying around etc,will spot that can in my hand from 100 feet away and come flying inside the loft...I could feed my old birds right now ALL they want to eat of their regular feed mix...And them come out with that peanut can,and you think that they haven`t eaten in a week !!! So now the last chapter of this story is,SIT ON YOUR you know what for 30 minutes a day,twice a day,in your YB section,or just in your loft,and hold that peanut can,and watch your birds hang around your shoes begging for a nut..Feed one nut at a time to different birds from your thum and index finger...Hold on to a few so they can`t get the nut and let them fight over it..Get it now ?? They could care less abount your HAND !! They want the darn nut !!! I had a Racing pigeon guy from Australia come to my loft..We were in my YB section,him,his wife and me...my Yb section is 8 by 9 feet..That`s it..We talked for 30 minutes or more,I/we ignored the yb`s..He couldn`t understand why they kept flying on the landing board inside infront of my traps,try to get to my face...I had to push them away GENTLY,so we could talk..What`s going on he said..They are so tame you have to push them away...Are they hungry,did you feed them yet he asked...Yes they are fed all they wanted an hour ago...What`s up then he asks again..I haven`t given them their treat yet and they are mad at me..What treat ??? Spanish Peanuts I said...He said his birds are not tame...To end this thread now,I will bet alot of money,that my racing pigeon friend in Australia has tame pigeons now,if he is feeding his flock some Spanish Peanuts !!!....Alamo

Post as STICKY ?? Great for new pigeon people!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this is great Alamo!, spelled out with directions helps alot, I think it could be a sticky because so many ask about taming them to come to them, Im going to make this my winter project....Thanks for posting it.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the posts. In my experience, one can have very "tame" pigeons, even without the use of treats. All one has to do, is to hand feed on a very regular basis. Use very routine handling, and even "petting" them, will make any pigeon over time, very tame. 

Do the opposite, and you can also have pigeons which act very wild. The more handling, hand feeding, and the like, the tamer the birds. Pigeons are intelligent, and can be taught any number of tricks. It may make things a little faster, but no special foods are required.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Thanks for the posts. In my experience, one can have very "tame" pigeons, even without the use of treats. All one has to do, is to hand feed on a very regular basis. Use very routine handling, and even "petting" them, will make any pigeon over time, very tame.
> 
> Do the opposite, and you can also have pigeons which act very wild. The more handling, hand feeding, and the like, the tamer the birds. Pigeons are intelligent, and can be taught any number of tricks. It may make things a little faster, but no special foods are required.


may not be required, but it sure may help if they are CRAZY for that one thing.....they do have favorites....


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

My apoligy for spelling Feeding wrong..I can spell,but it seems that I`m only allowed one "E" at a time on my keyboard !!! hahahaha!!! 
Smith Family Loft >> I`ve never had a bad trapping YB since I started using the peanuts...That was my other motivation for tame birds...To get them to trap fast on race day !!! ..I know alot of folks on here have pigeons,and not the racing type,but a little treat will not harm the birds...Alamo
PS:I wanted to correct the spelling in my heading,and could not do it !! Need some help on correcting it...I found the missing "E"...She was in my peanut can looking for her Nut !!!...hahahaha!!!! My wife said the NUT is the guy who wrote the Thread !!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Alamo said:


> My apoligy for spelling Feeding wrong..I can spell,but it seems that I`m only allowed one "E" at a time on my keyboard !!! hahahaha!!!
> Smith Family Loft >> I`ve never had a bad trapping YB since I started using the peanuts...That was my other motivation for tame birds...To get them to trap fast on race day !!! ..I know alot of folks on here have pigeons,and not the racing type,but a little treat will not harm the birds...Alamo
> PS:I wanted to correct the spelling in my heading,and could not do it !! Need some help on correcting it...I found the missing "E"...She was in my peanut can looking for her Nut !!!...hahahaha!!!! My wife said the NUT is the guy who wrote the Thread !!!


....LOL...I knew what you meant....


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

good advice!i find each is different,some are less shy than others,some of ours readily hand feed and follow you round,while others can be more hesitant and not so sure,even some of our less shy pidgies have an off day,they recognise colors i think!my daughter often wears a pyjama suit which is tiger striped when doing morning feed,and as soon as they see it theyre round her feet,on her hand etc,i found when shes wearing"not so familiar"clothing,they tend to be more shy,they also recognise the big tupperware bright orange tub in which the goodies are kept,as an "experminet"she tried erm,,,"head feeding"(putting grain and nuts in her nice clean hair lol)didnt go down well.some birds get to know thier names too "taggy/amigo"is one who recognises his name(s)lol


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!
I am not a woman and I don't have lovely voice, therefore I believe I will fail the first step. How about I dress like a big peanut? Just can't find that Halloween costume.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Great post, thanks for it. I also read in my dove book that if you blind slowly instead of staring directly at them it makes them feel safer, because anything hunting them will stare unblinkingly at them. So slow blinking and occasionally turning your eyes away from them settles them. I tried it on the feral birds and it seems to work.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Alamo said:


> My apoligy for*spelling Feeding wrong*..I can spell,but it seems that I`m only allowed one "E" at a time on my keyboard !!! hahahaha!!!


No apology necessary, but I can fix that, if you'd like?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Trees Gray,Please find an extra "E" and put it in FEDING !!! hahaha!!! Thanks,Alamo


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

penname said:


> Great post, thanks for it. I also read in my dove book that if you blind slowly instead of staring directly at them it makes them feel safer, because anything hunting them will stare unblinkingly at them. So slow blinking and occasionally turning your eyes away from them settles them. I tried it on the feral birds and it seems to work.


I have heard this also and agree that it works, I once cleaned out a flamingo pen and was told not to look at the birds and if I must to only look with one eye, like prey- with eyes on the side of their heads.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

rod, if you find that peanut costume PLEASE POST PHOTOS. i'm laughing just picturing some guy in tights and a big peanut suit walking around his loft....good lord.....hahahahahahaha!!!! 

i've always heard that staring dead on at a bird is scary to them, i have a bunch of parrots, too , so that's true of all birds i guess. totally makes sense. and the rate of eye blinking conveys info, too. they blink, you blink. they blink, you blink---establishes a sort of rapport. and the slower you blink, the more calmness you convey to them. neato.

and now in my head, i'm seeing a guy in a peanut suit slooooooooowly blinking out of the corner of his eye at a pigeon......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Alamo, I just found this thread. It's true. They love peanuts! I just use regular peanuts, and chop them to a smaller size before feeding them to my birds, and some of the birds that I thought would never let me near them, who were very skittish when I got them, have started coming to me for the nuts. There have been some that I have offered them to who just ran from me, but once they watch me feeding them to the others, they eventually come to me for them. Before the use of peanuts, I would try to observe what each ones favorite seed was, and try offering that to the different individuals, but I have found that most pigeons love peanuts, and that makes it a lot easier. Thanks for your advice. I will try the spanish peanuts.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Jay3...Glad that it`s helping you with the birds..It makes going into the loft alot nicer,when the birds are not banging into the walls trying to get away from you...The tamer the birds,the better..I don`t want them all over my body,so to speak...But I want to be able to catch them,when I want to,without chasing them all over the loft...If you have racing pigeons,it sure helps on race day,when they see you with the peanut can..They rush into the loft really fast,and that makes getting the countermark of their legs real easy...Alamo


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Lizz,

You are very imaginative and probably are now traumatized with those images. I will spare you the pain and to tell you that the costume is gone! Speaking of costume I was mistakenly taken for a monk/priest when I dressed up for some Renaissance fair. The people I passed thru walking in our suburb ended up being nice (no need to give them peanuts here). They said "Hello Father, how are you doing?" over and over. The kids were smiling, too. I was too shocked to say anything and to tell them that it is just a costume. At the show I meet my rival --an assassin soldier. Damn, he stole my girl friend! I should have dressed up like a soldier. What was I thinking trying to be tame! 

I might try to wear that monk costume during feed time! I just don't want my neighbor's to see me. They already think that I am already nuts having pigeons. Just imagine being nuttier. There are teenagers there, too. I don't want them spreading the "word."


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Jay3...Glad that it`s helping you with the birds..It makes going into the loft alot nicer,when the birds are not banging into the walls trying to get away from you...The tamer the birds,the better..I don`t want them all over my body,so to speak...But I want to be able to catch them,when I want to,without chasing them all over the loft...If you have racing pigeons,it sure helps on race day,when they see you with the peanut can..They rush into the loft really fast,and that makes getting the countermark of their legs real easy...Alamo



Well, I think that the better the relationship between you and any animal you keep, the more enjoyment you will get out of it. And they are calmer. Works out well for everyone. I don't want my birds to be just birds in a loft. They're my pets, and I want to enjoy them, which I can't do if they are afraid of me.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Just wanted to get this to the top,so that pigeon folks here can use the advice...Alamo


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

If you think peanuts are good, just try hemp seed........


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hemp seed makes the birds nervous..Why would I want my birds nervous ??? Alamo


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Hemp seed*

They love it so much that you will think you are in a Hitchcock movie!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Hemp seed makes the birds nervous..Why would I want my birds nervous ??? Alamo


What are the symtoms of them or what are the reactions that they do when they eat hemp seed? Something new to me...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The hemp seeds are given as a "Pump up the Nervousness" of the birds..Used mainly for short distance races...Kinda makes the birds hyper,edgy etc...Good for sprint racing...I have never used hemp for this purpose...Since I have a distance family,I will not use it..Distance pigeons are supposed to be CALM while flying,so that they use their intelligence to get themselves home as fast as possible,using a straight line as much as they can,to make the best speed...That`s why when holding a distance pigeon in the hand,he is calm,and when you open his wing,he does not fight you doing so...He is calm at all times...A sprint pigeon,wiggles,fights you when holding him..He will not give his wing..He pulls it back,he fights your every move...Making a bird little more edgy with the hemp seeds,increases this,and according to the lofts using it,it seems to get a little better flying result...I don`t know how they can really prove that,but they seem to think it does,so they use it.....Alamo
PS:Hemp is very high in Fat..But Low in Carbs and Protien....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Alamo;336967.....Smith Family Loft >> I`ve never had a bad trapping YB since I started using the peanuts...That was my other motivation for tame birds...To get them to trap fast on race day !.....[/QUOTE said:


> Well...I have not had a problem trapping, and I have not used peanuts for years. Perhaps just like some parents want or need to spoil their kids....some fanciers feel a need to "spoil" their birds. It's fine for those who want to do so, I just have not found it necessary. I never thought kids should be rewarded for doing what they are expected to do, and I don't feel my pigeons should or need to be rewarded for what is expected of them. This is just a frame of mind, I treat my birds well, they eat and live well. I try to avoid awarding "Pet" status to them...when I have in the past...their racing career is then pretty much over.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Well...I have not had a problem trapping, and I have not used peanuts for years. Perhaps just like some parents want or need to spoil their kids....some fanciers feel a need to "spoil" their birds. It's fine for those who want to do so, I just have not found it necessary. I never thought kids should be rewarded for doing what they are expected to do, and I don't feel my pigeons should or need to be rewarded for what is expected of them. This is just a frame of mind, I treat my birds well, they eat and live well. I try to avoid awarding "Pet" status to them...when I have in the past...their racing career is then pretty much over.


oh I bet you have one or two that you gave a name to instead of a number

I worked taking care of sheep and it was a no no to give them names as they were not around that long, but some just stood out from the rest and I could'nt help it......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Well...I have not had a problem trapping, and I have not used peanuts for years. Perhaps just like some parents want or need to spoil their kids....some fanciers feel a need to "spoil" their birds. It's fine for those who want to do so, I just have not found it necessary. I never thought kids should be rewarded for doing what they are expected to do, and I don't feel my pigeons should or need to be rewarded for what is expected of them. This is just a frame of mind, I treat my birds well, they eat and live well. I try to avoid awarding "Pet" status to them...when I have in the past...their racing career is then pretty much over.


Well, I don't think that it's spoiling the birds. And you are not dealing with kids here. They're birds, and it doesn't hurt to treat them every now and then. It helps many people to get even better results. You say you treat your birds well, but the fanciers who treat their birds on occaision, are treating them better.
Just ask the birds.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay guys this may be a dumb question, but I am use to hook billed type birds. The baby feral I am currently raising is eating real good especially when she sees my hands, but she is only eating things such as bread tore into very small pieces, cooked wild rice, and cooked chicken. I am trying to trick her into eating store bought pigeon crumbs, but she tries to fish out the good stuff I add to get her eating. I read that pigeons eat wild bird seeds.... do they eat shells and all? My Quaker spits out the shells, and eats anything I eat. I haven't been able to get Mildred to eat fruits etc. I'll try the peanuts, but what else should I be feeding her? Mildred is a very loving bird and talks to me when she sees my hands, in fact she perfers me to feed her out of my hands. I am trying to get her to eat from the her food dish without me pecking on it with my hand.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

As I said many times before,I don`t want my birds to think I am a statue,and land all over me...I like my birds tame,and even without peanuts,my best pigeons allways seemed to be the most tame,even without the peanuts...I hardly ever give my stock birds nuts...Only when they have YB`s getting where they can eat be themselves...I don`t like WILD pigeons..and I don`t like pigeons that GRUNT...They are eliminated...I`ve never had a wild bird or a grunter even come close to winning a long distance race...Like the man above said,these are not children,they are birds..As soon as a pigeon tells me he/she knows what it is,then I will beleive that statement...As far as pets go,THEY ARE OUR PETS....Any animal housed for OUR pleasure is a pet...Dogs,cats,birds etc....Ofcourse I treat them like pets...They give me great pleasure,even when they don`t win...They still come home for the love of the loft,mate,and hopefully ME !!!!!......Alamo


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

Alamo said:


> As I said many times before,I don`t want my birds to think I am a statue,and land all over me...I like my birds tame,and even without peanuts,my best pigeons allways seemed to be the most tame,even without the peanuts...I hardly ever give my stock birds nuts...Only when they have YB`s getting where they can eat be themselves...I don`t like WILD pigeons..and I don`t like pigeons that GRUNT...They are eliminated...I`ve never had a wild bird or a grunter even come close to winning a long distance race...Like the man above said,these are not children,they are birds..As soon as a pigeon tells me he/she knows what it is,then I will beleive that statement...As far as pets go,THEY ARE OUR PETS....Any animal housed for OUR pleasure is a pet...Dogs,cats,birds etc....Ofcourse I treat them like pets...They give me great pleasure,even when they don`t win...They still come home for the love of the loft,mate,and hopefully ME !!!!!......Alamo


Excuse Me! But what do you mean by eliminate? Since you don't LIKE WILD pigeons do you save orphaned babies when you find them, or what?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Wild pigeons mean Racing pigeons that are WILD...You can`t get near them...They think your going to eat them or something...I`ve never eaten a pigeon,and that will be true when I die...Pigeons that GRUNT are not any good for racing...A pigeon grunts because of they see danger..When I walk into my loft,and a pigeon grunts,he`s gone...That shows a real low intelligence,and I will not keep it..I give the wild one`s,and the grunters to people who have birds for fun..They don`t race them..They just keep them flying around their property...Alamo


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, I understand I was a little hurt to think someone would want to eliminate the young feral that I am trying to raise. I am very new to the pigeon world, but a big bird lover. I enjoy watching and feeding any breed of bird. Unfortunately I also would like to have my young feral grow up and be free, but since I have her so tame, she will never be able to be set free. My only hope for Mildred to have a happy semi normal life is to find a pigeon lover that has a few homers that is wanting to have one more loveing pigeon. If you know anyone in the lower SC area please give them my name & email. I would love to find a loving home for Mildred when she gets a little older.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Carolina Bird said:


> Excuse Me! But what do you mean by eliminate? Since you don't LIKE WILD pigeons do you save orphaned babies when you find them, or what?


Hi Carolina Bird. I believe he meant that he didn't like keeping birds if they were not tame acting. Birds that run from you, growl at you and wing slap you. He didn't actually mean ferral birds. 
As far as what you are feeding the pigeon, she/he is eating all that stuff because that is what you are giving her. That isn't a healthy pigeon diet. She/he needs nutritious seed. You can start with a wild mix, to which you might add popcorn, (unpopped), and maybe some dried green peas like what you would buy in the market. Add a little safflower to the mix. Maybe some lentils. If you just give her what you eat, or the things you have mentioned, she won't grow strong and develope well. You can buy a dove mix at most pet stores, but they do sell pigeon mixes at grain stores which would be far more appropriate for her/him. Your pigeon isn't getting the nutrition she needs.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Some birds are tamer than others. Some are wild and some are bullies. I have observed that if the parent is a bully, their children are bullies too. So now I try to breed tame, docile ones. Surprisingly their children are not all docile and tame. Peanuts or other favorites food seems to make them tamer. Very hungry or starving birds look so tame!


----------



## Carolina Bird (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Jay3 for the advice. I am trying to get Mildred to eat the green crunchy pigeon food, but she's not really interested. I will get some of the items you mentioned. The uncooked pop corn seems kinda big for her to be eating? 
How do I attach a picture to a message if it is on my hard drive?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Carolina Bird said:


> Thanks Jay3 for the advice. I am trying to get Mildred to eat the green crunchy pigeon food, but she's not really interested. I will get some of the items you mentioned. The uncooked pop corn seems kinda big for her to be eating?
> How do I attach a picture to a message if it is on my hard drive?


what is green crunchy pigeon food???....as far as the corn goes, they can eat it just fine, sometimes it takes them a bit to get used to it. If small wild doves can eat big field corn ,a pigeon can eat a small popcorn kernal and it is good for them as well, esp in winter.If you over feed him he will pick and chose what he eats.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Carolina Bird said:


> Thanks Jay3 for the advice. I am trying to get Mildred to eat the green crunchy pigeon food, but she's not really interested. I will get some of the items you mentioned. The uncooked pop corn seems kinda big for her to be eating?
> How do I attach a picture to a message if it is on my hard drive?


Actually, pop corn is small. You should see the large pieces of corn that come in the pigeon mix. I've had just weaned younsters that eat it a couple of weeks after they start on seed. And they even eat the whole peas that come in the pigeon mix, which are rather large. Try it. Once the bird gets used to it, she'll like it.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Carolina Bird...There should be someone with pigeons near where you live..Go on these two Pigeon Union web sites,and look up clubs where you live...Alamo
http://http://www.pigeon.org/
http://http://ifpigeon.com/


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Make this a sticky!!!!*

Just a bump to BTTT. (I wanna be a sticky!!!)


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Did not even read all the posts on this thread, BUT even a pigeon that loves his loft will grunt when disturbed on the perch or nest. It is saying this is MY space! JMHO, but some of my best racers SWORE at me when i went to basket them or got near them on the perch. if they are to docile you had are putting them at risk letting them out of the loft. AND this is the worst time in years to feed peanuts! there are many better treats to feed them. Dave


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

LUCKYT said:


> AND this is the worst time in years to feed peanuts! there are many better treats to feed them. Dave


If your talking about the saminlla, (sorry spelled that wrong.) I thought that was only in a peanut past thing. I didn't think that they were in the peanuts?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I am not sure, but even if not included in the recall, peanuts are HIGH in oil, and can go rancid quick. when i was young we could get unsterilized Hemp seed, NOW that was pigeon candy! they would almost rip my pocket off trying to get it. Now it is sterilized, and unless a seed is "alive" the nutritional value goes away, PRONTO! By the way never give your birds cooked, or roasted peanuts. Dave P.S. As you can tell, i am not fond of peanuts.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I can tell. When did this peanut phobia start? Just kidding.  thats why some people only feed peanuts as an occasional treat.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It is not any were near what they would eat naturally, they are fattening,
have you ever seen a pigeon dig up a peanut? LOL! 
If, and when, you use them, i think, IMHO, you had better be flying the heck out of them! Dave. P.S. so you store your raw peanuts for a long time? think about it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Give only few peanuts as treats, not their main food. As I said before, they get one for every 2 that I eat. LOL! I use peanuts as a training treat.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rod, you eat raw peanuts?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Wanted to get post to the top,so a new member can read post,and enjoy getting his pigeons tame.....Alamo


----------

